# KOMPASS Digital Map Südtirol



## KOMPASS Tom (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo Bike-Freunde!
Nach einigen Verzögerungen ist nun unsere Digital Map 4331 Südtirol beim Pressen und ab Juni im Handel erhältlich. Sie deckt die gesamte Provinz Südtirol ab und hilft Euch hoffentlich bei Euren Touren weiter. èber ein Feedback, Verbesserungsvorschläge, etc. bin ich immer sehr dankbar. Eventuell bitte auch bei uns auf www.kompass.at im Forum posten.
ciao Tom


----------



## MTBMax (11. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Info .

Sind noch weitere digitale Kartenwerke in Arbeit? Wenn ja, welche Regionen und ab wann erhältlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasinini (12. Mai 2007)

MTBMax schrieb:


> Sind noch weitere digitale Kartenwerke in Arbeit? Wenn ja, welche Regionen und ab wann erhältlich?



Mein Wunsch nach Südtirol wäre: Bayern


----------



## Das U. (13. Mai 2007)

Die digitalen Kompasskarten finde ich prinzipell gut. Aber warum die Karten 1000m hinter der Landesgrenze aufhören kann ich nicht verstehen. Die normalen Karten sind auch viereckig. Viele Bike- und Wandertouren führen nun mal über die Pässe und die Kämme, welche dann auch die Landesgrenzen darstellen. Wenn das ein technisches Problem oder ein Verkaufsgag sein sollte (oder ein Bürohengst hat ohne zu überlegen entschieden), dann würde ich auch die anliegenden Karten kaufen und/oder diese anbinden. Aber das soll angeblich nicht möglich sein? Vielleicht tut sich da in Zukunft nochmal etwas.

mfg Peter


----------



## KOMPASS Tom (14. Mai 2007)

Hi!
Folgende Produkte sind geplant:
- Juli/August: Niederösterreich, Topo österreich (ohne Touristik und Besiedelung generalisiert dargestellt)
- August/September: Allgäu, Teneriffa (Neuauflage), Rund ums Karwendel, Oberösterreich
- September: Kärnten, Burgenland
- Oktober: Steiermark, Schwarzwald, Bayerischer Wald
- November: Tatra
Zum "Ende " der Karten knapp hinter der Grenze: es gibt Produkte wie Tirol, Südtirol, etc. die ganz auf die bestimmte politische Regionen bezogen und dargestellt sind. Andererseits gibt es aber CDs wie "Rund um die Zugspitze", die eine touristisch interessante, grenzüberschreitende Region abbilden. Die Aufbereitung aller erforderlichen Daten ¨ür die digitalen Produkte (inkl.Höhendaten) ist recht aufwändig und vorallem grenzüberschreitend nicht ganz ohne Probleme. Langfristig werden wir verstärkt jedoch versuchen touristisch interessante Regionen als "Einheiten" für Karten zu verwenden.
ciao Thomas


----------



## Deer_KB1 (14. Mai 2007)

> Mein Wunsch nach Südtirol wäre: Bayern
> __________________



Die gibt es doch schon vom Landesvermessungsamt. Mit GPS Daten und 3D Flug.
/Deer_KB1


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Mai 2007)

Mein Wunsch wäre, dass die Kompass-Karten der Wirklichkeit entsprechen würden!  

   Lenka K.


----------



## KOMPASS Tom (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo Lenka!
Deine Aussage hilft uns leider nicht wirklich weiter. Wir bemühen uns und versuchen unsere über 600 Karten europaweit immer möglichst aktuell und richtig zu halten. Sehr hilfreich und dankbar sind wir für Hinweise und konkrete Korrekturen von Kunden, die wir auch gerne und umgehedn in unsere Karten übernehmen.
ciao Thomas


----------



## Wuudi (15. Mai 2007)

Ich welchen Maßstab ist dann die Südtirol Karte ? 1:50000 ?


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Mai 2007)

Tja Kompass-Thomas,

wenn ich bei jeder Kompass-Karte, die ich benutze (etwa 10 Stück), Fehler festelle, und das obwohl ich in dem Gebiet normalerweise nur 40-80km fahre, d.h. nur ein sehr kleines Ausschnitt aus dem Blatt, dann finde ich das nicht mehr lustig. Korrekturen von Benutzern sind OK, aber erst sollte der Verlag selbst ordentliche Arbeit leisten. Qualität sollte eben vor Quantität gehen, zumal es um gut erreichbare und erschlossene (z.B. Gardasse und Südtirol) Gebiete handelt. Die bis vor kurzem benutzten 100Hm Höhenlinien waren auch ein Witz. Dass mit der mittelmässigen Qualität guter Profit gemacht wird beruht leider auf zwei Tatsachen:
1. Viele Leute können Karten kaum lesen, geschweige die Qualität irgendwie beurteilen.
2. Die guten Topographischen Karten gibt es oft nur vor Ort und da nimmt man halt was es zu Hause zu kaufen gibt.

Kurz gefasst: wo es ordentliche Topokarten (vom Alpenverein, Landesvermessungsämtern etc.) gibt, kauf ich mir sicher keine Karte von Kompass.

In diesem Sinne viel Spass beim Tourenfahren mit den Kompass-Karten  ,

  Lenka K.

P.S. Kurz nach den Touren, die durch fehlerhafte Kompass-Karten negativ beinflusst waren, fiele mein Beitrag viel härter aus!


----------



## Roberino (15. Mai 2007)

@Lenka K.
ich verstehe dich nicht! Kompass liefert bestimmt gute Arbeit und ne Karte für schlappe 7 Euro ist eher günstig.

Ich habe meine erste Kompasskarte (meine erste Bikekarte überhaupt) im Maßstab 1:25000 gekauft und ich bin von dem Detail in der Karte super beeindruckt. Ebenso finde ich 20-Meter-Höhenlinien super ausreichend. Jede 100 Meter Linie ist dicker gezeichnet. Außerdem kann ich die Karte lesen und verstehen, wo ist da das Problem?

@Kompass Tom: weiter so. Super Karten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasinini (15. Mai 2007)

Deer_KB1 schrieb:


> Die gibt es doch schon vom Landesvermessungsamt. Mit GPS Daten und 3D Flug.
> /Deer_KB1



Schon klar.

Ich plane meine Touren aber ganz gerne mit den Kompass-Karten, weil mir persönlich deren Informationsmix und Aufmachung ganz gut gefallen. Deshalb würde ich mir eine digitale (GPS-taugliche) Kompasskarte von ganz Bayern kaufen, wenn es denn eine gäbe.

Noch besser finde ich zwar die Tabacco-Karten, aber die gibt's halt leider nur auf Papier für ein paar Gegenden in Norditalien.


----------



## dertutnix (15. Mai 2007)

KOMPASS Tom schrieb:


> ... Wir bemühen uns ...



ahoi thomas,

habe mir vor wenigen tagen die neue 102er gekauft und dann auch gleich auf einer tour bei tignale genutzt. die verbesserung der karte ist deutlich zu merken und die qualität hat zugenommen. nur bin ich mal wieder über das "profil" verwundert, das sich durch die entsprehende übertragung der höhenlinien ergäbe. da schleicht sich doch bei der hochebende um cima rest eine höhenangabe mit ca. 1.900 m rein. 

schade und auch zu kritisieren find ich aber die änderung der politik, dass für privaten gebrauch keine scans mehr z.b. im forum genutzt werden dürfen ... vielleicht kannst du da ja im sinne des ibc unterstützen


----------



## reiner (15. Mai 2007)

Ich finde, die Kompasskarten haben sich sehr gebessert. Wenn man eine von den neueren Ausgaben anschaut, sind die teilweise aktueller als die vom Amt oder Tabacco.

Der 100er Schritt der Höhenlinien ist eigentlich zu grob, aber ich hab auch schon eine 1:50000 Karte gesehen mit 40er Schritten. Wenn dass jetzt bei allen Neuauflagen so ist, dann ist das ok.

Ein Plus sind auch die eingetragenen Wegnummern. Das findet man in den Karten vom Vermessungsamt nicht, ist aber bei der Wegfindung sehr behilflich.

Praktisch finde ich auch die eingetragenen MTB-Touren, wobei unbedingt die Fahrtrichtung noch eingetragen werden müsste. Teilweise sind die Touren nämlich nur in einer Richtung fahrbar.

Servus


----------



## rasinini (15. Mai 2007)

dertutnix schrieb:


> ahoi thomas,
> ......
> schade und auch zu kritisieren find ich aber die änderung der politik, dass für privaten gebrauch keine scans mehr z.b. im forum genutzt werden dürfen ...



Wie jetzt?
Darf ich keinen Miniausschnitt einer Kompass-Karte mehr hier im Forum reinstellen, wenn ich Details über einen bestimmten Wegabschnitt erfragen möchte?


----------



## dertutnix (15. Mai 2007)

rasinini schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?



nach meiner info aus 2005 vom verlag nicht mehr erlaubt.

vielleicht hat aber der kompass-verlag inzwischen gesehen, dass vieles mit googlemap machbar ist und sie sich ja schlechter stellen ... warten wir doch mal die antwort von tom ab.


----------



## KOMPASS Tom (16. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen!
Zuerst mal vielen Dank für die vielen Beiträge. Seien es lobende als auch kritisierende, alle können uns weiterhelfen denke ich.
Ab 2001 haben wir unseren Kartenstil völlig verändert und versucht zu verbessern. Grundlage war eine Befragung, die ich bei diversen Personengruppen (von Kartenspezialisten wie beim AV, bis zu völligen Laien) durchgeführt habe. Wir verfügen jetzt über 20m Höhenlinien und möglichst GPS-taugliche Baisidaten wie Strassen, etc. Die Touristik zu erheben ist eine wesentliche Aufgabe von uns, die aber aufgrund der grossen Gebiete von KOMPASS sehr viel Zeit erfordert. Prinzipiell werden alle Gemeinden kontaktiert und um ein OK für den Karteninhalt bzw. um das Eintragen von Korrekturen gebeten. Manche machen dies sehr exakt, manche gar nicht. Zusätzlich haben wir mit alpinen Vereinen und Ortskenner in der Region Kontakt. Dennoch muss ich natürlich zugeben, dass es nie eine fehlerfreie Karte geben wird. Ich denke gemeinsam, mit der Hilfe von Kunden die vor Ort Fehler entdecken und diese uns melden (am besten mit Track oder exakten Angaben), können wir über kurz oder lang sehr brauchbare Karten liefern. In vielen Regionen sollte es jetzt schon der Fall sein hoffentlich.
Wenn man weiss, wieviel Zeit in eine Kartenkorrekturen gesteckt werden muss, ist der Verkaufspreis sehr gering. Daraus ergibt sich dann auch ein enormer wirtschaftlicher Druck auf einen Kartenverlag, was die notwendigen Verkaufszahlen betrifft. Intern ist es daher ein ständiger - positiv gemeinter - Kampf zwischen Kartographen und Verkaufsabteilung. Wir versuchen jedenfalls unser Bestes, uns zu verbessern und gute Qualität zu liefern.
Zum veröffentlichen von Kartenausschnitten:
prinzipiell ist jede Karte urheberrechtlich geschützt und jegliches Scannen verboten (zumindest, wenn man den Ausschnitt dann veröffentlicht). Genau bin ich hier aber überfragt und werde es mit unser Marketingabteilung intern besprechen. Ich kann mir zB vorstellen, dass man unter Beifügen eines KOMPASS Logos in einem Forum wie diesen durchaus Kartenausschnitte veröffentlichen soll dürfen. Bitte dies jetzt aber nicht als Erlaubnis verstehen, sondern als meine persönliche Meinung. Werde mich mit handfesten Aussagen zu diesem Thema nächste Woche melden.
Bis dann, schöne Biketouren,
ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öcsi (16. Mai 2007)

@KompassTom: zunÃ¤chst mal lobenswert, dass du dich hier mit euren Kunden auseinandersetzt. MarktnÃ¤he und Kundenorientierung werden beliebig oft verkÃ¼ndet aber selten gelebt.
Ich muÃ gestehen, mir geht es wie Lenka: ich habe keine gute Erfahrungen mit Kompass Karten gemacht. Zu oft waren Karte und RealitÃ¤t nicht kongruent und dann stand ich da in der Pampa. In dem Zusammenhang habe ich auch schon andere sagen hÃ¶ren, dass die Verwendung einer Kompass Karte der sicherste Weg ist, sich zu verirren. Nein, das ist jetzt nicht konkret in dem Sinne, dass ihr jetzt wisst wo welcher Pfad zu korrigieren ist. Aber es ist konkret indem es euch sagt, dass ihr, berechtigt oder nicht, in Teilen der potenziellen KÃ¤uferschaft einen schlechten Ruf habt. Ein Ansatzpunkt um besser zu werden. Wenn ihr damit schon angefangen habt, umso besser.

Ãbrigens, der Hinweis der oben kam auf den Preis ist ziemlich irrelevant, zumindest fÃ¼r Anwender die es etwas ernster meinen. WEnn ich die Wahl habe zwischen einer Karte fÃ¼r â¬7 die einigermaÃen genau ist und einer fÃ¼r â¬9 die sehr genau ist, dann gebe ich gerne â¬2 mehr aus.

Da du dich hier im MTB Forum herumtreibst: gibt es bei Kompass PlÃ¤ne spezielle Bike Karten herauszubringen? (Sollte es die schon geben erkennst du daran, wie lange ich sie schon nicht mehr benutze  )

Gruss
Ãcsi


----------



## KOMPASS Tom (16. Mai 2007)

Hi öcsi!
Ja, es gibt diesbezügliche Pläne .
Wir planen ab 2008 eine Internetplattform, wo man sich wahlweise Kartenausschnitte mit der "Wander-" oder "Bike-"Inhalt downloaden kann.
Zur KOMPASS Qualität:
war vor meiner Zeit bei KOMPASS auch schon sehr viel in den Bergen unterwegs und griff meist zu AV Karten, amtlichen Karten oder Tabacco. Eines meiner Ziele für meine Arbeit bei KOMPASS (seit 2001) war es dann, die Qualität, den Ruf und die Kundennähe zu verbessern. Seit 2002 wurde dann wie gesagt der Stil massiv geändert und mittlerweile greife ich guten Gewissens auch bei meinen persönlichen Touren zu KOMPASS Karten. Fast das gesamte KOMPASS Sortiment wurde schon umgestellt (dauert einige Jahre) und wir arbeiten weiter an Verbesserungen.
Meine Bitte: teste einmal eine "neue" KOMPASS Karte und gib mir Dein Feedback. Egal ob positiv oder negativ; einfach ehrlich. Wenn Du kein Geld dafür investieren willst, melde Dich bei mir und wir können eine Lösung finden .
ciao Thomas


----------



## Wuudi (16. Mai 2007)

@Rob:

Du musst es ja wissen... hast ja schließlich alle Kompass Karten genau studiert. Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass es vielleicht Kompass Karten - älterer Bauart - von Gebieten gibt, welche du noch nie gesehen hast und die nicht ganz so genau sind ? (z.b. Südtirol)


----------



## KOMPASS Tom (16. Mai 2007)

Hi Wuudi!
Hoffe die neuen KOMPASS Karten von Südtirol und die DVD Südtirol stimmen Dich etwas zufriedener. Solltest Du Korrekturen, Verbesserungsvorschläge, etc. haben, bitte jederzeit melden.
ciao Tom


----------



## Roberino (16. Mai 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> @Rob:
> 
> Du musst es ja wissen... hast ja schließlich alle Kompass Karten genau studiert. Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen...


Nö, habe nicht alle studiert. Aber habe bereits nun drei Stück vorliegen. Sind halt auch neue Karten im Sinne von "das letzte Update liegt nicht lange zurück". Man muss sich halt auch dann und wann mal neue Karten anschaffen und nicht mit den alten Dingern rumfahren. 

Wenn KOMPASS nun neue Karten rausbringt, kann ich über die alten nicht meckern, das die falsch oder ungenau sind. Ebenso kann man wenig meckern, wenn ich Karten habe, die schon ziemlich alt sind.

Stellt sich halt die Frage was ist alt und wann muss ich mir immer die neusten Karten anschaffen....


----------



## Elmar Neßler (16. Mai 2007)

hi tom,

wollte auch noch ein feedback geben als langjähriger nutzer von kompass-karten. habe damit seit 1999 transalp-touren bestritten, gardasee-touren, dolomiten-rundfahrten, touren, im alpenvorland etc. ebenso habe ich sie aber auch zum bergsteigen eingesetzt. die karten waren alle im format 1:50000.

auf jeden fall sind die neueren karten, die auch GPS-kompatibel sind, deutlich besser als früher. die lesbarkeit ist besser geworden und die höhenlinien ebenso. ausserdem sind auch einige neue wege als bike-routen markiert. ich hatte mit den neuen karten noch keine probleme, weder in südtirol noch in deutschland/österreich.

ich habe mich auch schon das eine oder andere mal mit einer (alten) kompass-karte in der pampa wiedergefunden (am gardasee im hinterland z.b.), aber ich hab's sportlich gesehen. zum teil waren wege auch eher "skizziert" als so eingezeichnet, wie sie in realität waren (z.b. bei serpentinenwegen, mehrfach bei transalp festgestellt). naja, aber perfekte karten gibt es nicht bzw. es braucht eben sehr viel aufwand alles ständig zu aktualisieren.

nach und nach werde ich die alten karten gegen neue ersetzen, spätestens, wenn die alten am auseinanderfallen sind, was nach etlichen jahren benutzung halt mal vorkommen kann.

zum bergsteigen und für skitouren nutze ich auch die karten von tabacco bzw.  vom alpenverein, da ist der massstab von 1:25000 wesentlich hilfreicher, auch die höhenlinien haben mehr aussagekraft. gletscher haben zumindest halbwegs brauchbar spaltenzonen eingezeichnet, die es bei kompass nicht in dieser form gibt, dass man mit der info etwas anfangen könnte. klar, gletscher gehen immer weiter zurück und das eis ist in bewegung, aber ein weisser fleck mit wenigen oder keinen höhenlinien ist da kaum eine hilfe. da geht dann einfach nichts über eine detailliertere karte wie eben tabacco oder vom alpenverein.

aber um die übersicht zu einem gebiet zu bekommen sind die neuen 1:50000 wunderbar, skitourenrouten sind auch vielfach darauf (da kann man dann eigene ideen entwickeln für spezial-abfahrten etc.) und inzwischen sind ja die "standard-transalp-routen" auch schon fast durchgängig als bike-route eingetragen.

auch für klettersteige etc. haben mir die karten immer ausgereicht, im klettersteigführer sind kartenausschnitte von 1:75000, da reicht die 1:50000 dann auf jeden fall.

ach ja, was noch für kompass spricht ist die tatsache, dass man damit halt quasi die ganzen alpen abdeckt. statt 2-3 karten tabacco ist's dann eben eine (neue) karte kompass in den dolomiten! hat auch vorteile, man muss nicht soviel schleppen. und wenn man daheim in ruhe die karte studiert, hat man unterwegs vermutlich auch keine böse überraschung.

für bestimmte regionen gibt's eben kein tabacco oder was vom alpenverein und in bestimmten gebieten ist das auch gar nicht nötig. die kompass 74 und 75 z.b. da ist wenig anspruchsvolles gelände (eher hauptwege als zahlreiche wanderwege wie in den zentralen dolomiten etwa) und da bräuchte ich gar nichts detaillierteres im rahmen einer transalp-tour oder wanderung.

ich denke, wenn man sich ein bissl mit dem karten-studium auseinandersetzt, kommt man mit den kompass-karten auch gut zurecht. und für "spezialanwendungen" kann man ja bei bedarf auf anderes kartenmaterial zurückgreifen.

also, von daher weiter so. ich hoffe, es gibt auch bald eine neue 101er karte vom gardasee (die 102 ist auf jeden fall schon mal klasse). meine 101er war schon stark mitgenommen (1998 gekauft ...) und letzten sommer habe ich sie in rovereto bei der pause liegen lassen  

ciao,
elmar


----------



## Trekiger (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo Tom,

gibt es Planungen auch die an Südtirol angrenzenden Gebiete bis zum Gardasee zu digitalisieren?

Gruss
  Toni


----------



## KOMPASS Tom (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo Toni!
Ja, wir arbeiten bereits daran, diese Lücke zwischen Gardasee und Südtirol zu schliessen, damit wir dann den gesamten Verlauf von TransAlp Touren abbilden können. Hoffe, dass wir es bis 2008 fertig haben. Näheres dann auf unserer Homepage www.kompass.at
ciao Thomas


----------



## Trekiger (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo Tom,

noch ein paar Fragen:
- Welches Gebiet umfasst die digitale Karte Tirol? Das österreichische Bundesland Tirol?
- Wenn ich Tirol und Südtirol besitzte, erlaubt es mir dann die Software, dass ich die beiden Karten kombiniere. D.h. kann ich ein Strecke planen, die teilweise in Tirol und teilweise in Südtirol ist.
- Gibt es für die Software eine Demo-Version zum Download.

Gruss
  Toni


----------



## KOMPASS Tom (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo Toni!
Unsere sogenannten "Bundesland" oder "Provinz" Produkte (wie Tirol oder Südtirol) decken jeweils das dementsprechende Gebiet mit etwa 1-2km Rand darüberhinaus ab. Leider kannst Du momentan noch keine benachbarten Karten in der Software kombinieren; allerdings kannst Du einen Track in Nordtirol bis zur Grenze einzeichnen und diesen Track danach auf der Südtirol Karte öffnen und fortsetzen. Ab 2008 wird es diesbezüglich einige Neuerungen in unserer Software geben.
Demoversion gibt es momentan noch keine (auf der Homepage eine kleine "geführte Onlinehilfe"; dies allerdings nicht von der aktuellsten Version mit 3D und PDA.
ciao Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emvau (24. Mai 2007)

also nur um mal wieder zum threat-titel zurückzukommen: wir reden hier über die neue kompass digital südtirol und speziell da ist kompass schlicht konkurrenzlos. wenn sie nun wirklich auch noch die lücke zum lago in einem produkt schließen, dann sind sie für italien mit top-produktenb bestens aufgestellt. 

ich kenne schon einige digital-karten von kompass und bin mit deren qualität immer zufrieden gewesen, zum biken und wandern ist deren konzept jedenfalls gut. wer auf einer skitour die steilheit des geländes aus der karte lesen möchte, hat das problem, dass die frohen farben das ablesen der höhenlinien erschweren, aber möglich ist es dennoch. fehler gibt es auf allen karten. für extremere sachen, bei denen man auf die gletscherspaltenangaben angewiesen ist, kann ich keine aussage treffen.

ich hab auch schon einge tracks mit kompass-karten gezeichnet und hatte nie ein problem beim navigieren. auch hinterher kommt die ungenauigkeit fast immer vom gps-gerät (geko 301). kompass ist schon zuverlässig und ich hab meine karte schon bestellt.

gruß


----------



## arnomtb (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
habe mal ne Frage: Ich finde die Südtirolkarte nicht auf der HP von Kompass 
Wie dehnt sich die Tirol-Karte aus, nur Österreich???
Danke


----------



## emvau (29. Mai 2007)

südtirol:
im handel wirst du sie ab nächsten freitag haben können, aber ich war auch irritiert über das marketing von kompass. nicht mal die eigene website informiert rechtzeitig. schwach! das produkt ist aber super. daruaf hab ich persönlich schon lange gewartet.

online bestellen kannst du sie z.b. hier:
http://www.landkartenshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=6532


----------



## KOMPASS Tom (29. Mai 2007)

Hi!
Auf der Einsteigsseite www.kompass.at gibt es rechts einen Link zu "Neue Produkte, neue Softwareversion". Da solltet Ihr zumindest einen Hinweis finden . Ich bin zwar eigentlich hauptsächlich für den technischen Part zuständig, versuche aber mit kleinen Beiträgen auf unserer Homepage auch etwas das Marketing zu unterstützen, deren Hauptaugenmerk scheinbar nachwievor auf den Printprodukten liegt .
Direkt findet Ihr den kurzen Bericht unter:
http://club.kompass.at/103.html?&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=71&tx_ttnews[backPid]=51&cHash=56c418d31c
Bis dann, ciao
Tom


----------



## arnomtb (29. Mai 2007)

Erst ab nächsten Freitag??????? Sch.....
Bräuchte das Teil früher für ein Wochenprogramm. In der Zeit muss ich sie dann selber mit gps-Gerät abfahren, leider.... 
Nicht wegem dem biken, ist eh super aber der Schneefall hat das ganze ein wenig abgekühlt.(z.Z. 7 Grad°) und ist halt zeitaufwendiger..


----------



## tintinMUC (30. Mai 2007)

KOMPASS Tom schrieb:


> ... Meine Bitte: teste einmal eine "neue" KOMPASS Karte und gib mir Dein Feedback. Egal ob positiv oder negativ; einfach ehrlich. Wenn Du kein Geld dafür investieren willst, melde Dich bei mir und wir können eine Lösung finden .
> ciao Thomas



Tom ... da kommst du mir gerade wie gerufen ;-) ich plane fuer dieses Jahr 2 Touren in Suedtirol (jeweils 6 Tage, die erste sieht so aus http://traube.gmxhome.de/mtb/2007.07.htm ). Bislang bin ich bei der Planung auf muehsames scannen und selber-kalibrieren angewiesen, was bei einem zugrundeliegenden Massstab von den Original-Kompass-Karten von 1:25T ziemlich muehsam ist. Mit den Papierkarten laesst es sich m.E. ausreichend gut planen, auch wenn nicht immer alle Details stimmen. Wenn ihr jetzt eine aehnliche Qualitaet auch digital anbietet, werdet ihr sicher genuegend Interessierte finden. Da es bislang auch von Kompass nur unzureichendes (weil nicht abdeckendes) digitales Kartenmaterial gab, hoert sich das fuer mich prima an! Wenn du eine Moeglichkeit siehst, dass man euer neues Kartenmaterial testet, dann bin ich dabei! Feedback gebe ich euch gerne!

sag bescheid, wenn das irgendwie geht

P.S.: was genau ist der Blattschnitt der neuen digitalen Suedtirol-Karte, d.h. von wo bis wo sind die daten drauf?

Gruesse


----------



## emvau (30. Mai 2007)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> die erste sieht so aus http://traube.gmxhome.de/mtb/2007.07.htm


das wird eine geile runde


----------



## tintinMUC (30. Mai 2007)

emvau schrieb:


> das wird eine geile runde



...na das will ich hoffen! noch irgendwelche Tipps dabei?


----------



## Trekiger (1. Juni 2007)

So ... Bestellung ist raus, jetzt warte ich auf die Lieferung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reiner (7. Juni 2007)

KOMPASS Tom schrieb:


> Sehr hilfreich und dankbar sind wir für Hinweise und konkrete Korrekturen von Kunden, die wir auch gerne und umgehedn in unsere Karten übernehmen.


Wohin und in welcher Form sollten den Fehler in den Karten (ob digital oder gedruckt) gemeldet werden?

Servus


----------



## gerobiker (9. Juni 2007)

Habe, die Karte seit Mitte Woche; habe sie im Buchladen bestellt.
Die Trails die ich bisher eingezeichnet habe, passen ganz gut. Auf jeden Fall genauer als meine gescannten Karten.


----------



## KOMPASS Tom (11. Juni 2007)

reiner schrieb:


> Wohin und in welcher Form sollten den Fehler in den Karten (ob digital oder gedruckt) gemeldet werden?
> 
> Servus




Hi!
Fehler und Korrekturvorschläge bitte im Forum unter www.kompass.at posten oder per email an [email protected]
Vielen Dank!
ciao Tom

PS: bezüglich Lieferproblemen über Amazon werde ich mal bei der Verkaufsleitung nachfragen. Probiert es vorerst mal unter http://www.buecher.de/shop/Start//S.../detail/prod_id/20940135/vnode/1/wea/1100001/


----------



## Trekiger (14. Juni 2007)

Amazon: "Lieferung voraussichtlich: 30. Juni 2007 - 3. Juli 2007"  

na dann eben stornieren und mal bei Buecher.de versuchen.  

Danke Tom


----------



## rasinini (14. Juni 2007)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Amazon: "Lieferung voraussichtlich: 30. Juni 2007 - 3. Juli 2007"
> 
> na dann eben stornieren und mal bei Buecher.de versuchen.
> 
> Danke Tom



Keine Ahnung was mit den Amazonen los ist.

Vorgestern bei buecher.de bestellt, gestern schon geliefert!


----------



## KOMPASS Tom (15. Juni 2007)

Hi Rob!
Freut mich, daß es soweit passt mit der Karte .
Inhaltlich werden wir versuchen uns weiter zu verbessern und laufend korrigieren (wie schon mal gesagt, wollen wir ab nächsten Jahr online beliebige Ausschnitte mit aktuellem Stand zum Download anbieten). Für Hinweise zu Fehlern, etc. sind wir deshalb sehr dankbar.
An der Lücke zum Gardasee arbeiten wir hart . Hoffe 2008.
ciao Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo Tom,

für die Planung einer Tour wäre höchst hilfreich, wenn man nur die Straße anklicken müsste um die GPS-Daten hinzuzufügen. Ist so ein Feature denkbar?
Na, ist das nicht mal ein Verbesserungsvorschlag der es in sich hat!  

Gruss
  Toni


----------



## KOMPASS Tom (15. Juni 2007)

Hi Toni!
Kann Deinen Vorschlag sehr gut nachvollziehen. Vorraussetzung dafür ist allerdings, das die Wegverläufe als sogenannte Vektordaten vorliegen und in der Karte enthalten sind. Momentan ist die gesamte Karte nichts anderes als ein Bild. Wir verfügen zwar über die Vektordaten des gesamten Inhaltes, allerdings momentan noch nicht in der notwendigen Form. Wir wissen um diese Problematik und hoffen ein hybrides System - im Hintergrund die Basis mit Fels, Wald, etc. als Bild und darüber die Bike- und Wanderwege als Vektoren - realisieren zu können. News über unsere Entwicklungen wird es in Kürze auch auf unserer Homepage laufend geben (wir starten in Kürze unseren neuen Internetauftritt).
Aber Danke für Deinen Tipp!
ciao Thomas


----------



## Roberino (27. Juni 2007)

@KOMPASS Tom

Kann man in der Karte Nummero 36 im Quatranden G5 (688-690 / 5208-5210) die Bikeroute ändern?

_Hintergrund_: ein rabiater Bauer, der den Weg versperrt (ob rechtens oder nicht, ist egal. Er tut es.)

_Istzustand_: die Bikeroute führt von der Sattelalm über die Staatsgrenze (A -> I)  zum Weg Nummero #1 zum Sattelberg hoch.

_Lösungsvorschlag_: die "offizielle" Bikeroute über den Weg Nummero #80 (Jubiläumssteig) führen.


----------



## MATTESM (9. Juli 2007)

nun ist sie doch endlich gekommen. 
erster eindruck: schade. schade dass die kartenumrisse sich nach länder-definitionen und grenzen definieren (und wie mit der schere ausgeschnitten sind) und nicht nach der topographie. gerade in den wichtigen teilen rund um den sella-stock oder rund um die fanes, die von bike-touren nur so gepflastert ist, bricht das teil ab. pralongia, valparola, limojoch, falzarego und co sind aber so bekannt und zentral dass es verärgert, wenn man von diesen "nicht mehr ins tal kommt". dem trail ists egal ob er gerade noch in südtirol ist oder bereits im belluno oder trentino. und dem der ihn fährt auch. dieser karte aber leider nicht. klar: eine karte hört immer irgendwo auf, aber bei dieser lösung empfinde ich den schnitt als sehr unglücklich (da wäre bei der quadratisch praktischen lösung einer karte aus papier auch mehr drauf gewesen). 

..m..


----------



## rasinini (9. Juli 2007)

MATTESM schrieb:


> nun ist sie doch endlich gekommen.
> erster eindruck: schade. schade dass die kartenumrisse sich nach länder-definitionen und grenzen definieren (und wie mit der schere ausgeschnitten sind) und nicht nach der topographie. gerade in den wichtigen teilen rund um den sella-stock oder rund um die fanes, die von bike-touren nur so gepflastert ist, bricht das teil ab. pralongia, valparola, limojoch, falzarego und co sind aber so bekannt und zentral dass es verärgert, wenn man von diesen "nicht mehr ins tal kommt". dem trail ists egal ob er gerade noch in südtirol ist oder bereits im belluno oder trentino. und dem der ihn fährt auch. dieser karte aber leider nicht. klar: eine karte hört immer irgendwo auf, aber bei dieser lösung empfinde ich den schnitt als sehr unglücklich (da wäre bei der quadratisch praktischen lösung einer karte aus papier auch mehr drauf gewesen).
> 
> ..m..



Stimmt!
Die Karte selbst macht zwar einen guten Eindruck, aber die enge Abgrenzung hätte wirklich nicht sein müssen. Ein paar Pixel (km) mehr von der angrenzenden Gegend, und die Topo wäre sicher noch viel besser angekommen.


----------



## KOMPASS Tom (10. Juli 2007)

Hi!
Wie gesagt muß jede Karte irgendwo aufhören und für unsere "Bundesland" bzw. "Provinz"-Kartenserie wurde eben diese Einteilung gewählt. Dies auch aus dem Grund, weil uns momentan nur für Südtirol geeignete Höhendaten zur Verfügung stehen und auch die Kartographie nur in kleinen Gebieten GPS-tauglich darüberhinaus reicht. Wir arbeiten aber daran und für 2008 ist eine DVD "Dolomiten" geplant. Ebenso wie die Downloadmöglichkeit beliebiger Kartenausschnitte von unserer Homepage.
ciao Tom


----------



## Didi123 (10. Juli 2007)

MATTESM schrieb:


> schade...


Genau das dachte ich mir auch!

Bin gerade am Planen einer 3-tägigen Dolomitentour mit Bindelweg und so und hab' mir deshalb die Karte gekauft.
Die Karte ist soweit nicht schlecht aber im Moment stehe ich zwischen Corvara und Arraba vor einem weißen Nichts!  

Ahso, dynamischer Zoom (z.B. bei gedrückter rechter Maustaste, vgl. Magicmaps) wäre für kommende Softwareversionen auch schön...


----------



## tintinMUC (12. Juli 2007)

MATTESM schrieb:


> nun ist sie doch endlich gekommen.
> erster eindruck: schade. schade dass die kartenumrisse sich nach länder-definitionen und grenzen definieren (und wie mit der schere ausgeschnitten sind) und nicht nach der topographie. gerade in den wichtigen teilen rund um den sella-stock oder rund um die fanes, die von bike-touren nur so gepflastert ist, bricht das teil ab. pralongia, valparola, limojoch, falzarego und co sind aber so bekannt und zentral dass es verärgert, wenn man von diesen "nicht mehr ins tal kommt". dem trail ists egal ob er gerade noch in südtirol ist oder bereits im belluno oder trentino. und dem der ihn fährt auch. dieser karte aber leider nicht. klar: eine karte hört immer irgendwo auf, aber bei dieser lösung empfinde ich den schnitt als sehr unglücklich (da wäre bei der quadratisch praktischen lösung einer karte aus papier auch mehr drauf gewesen).
> 
> ..m..


dem ist nichts hinzuzufuegen .. solange sich alle nur darueber beklagen, dass die Karte irgendwo aufhoert spricht das doch stark *fuer *das Produkt, oder?! Ich finde die karte genial gut zu gebrauchen - jetzt bin ich nur noch gespannt, wie genau die Daten/Koordinaten dann der Wirklichkeit entsprechen .. denn das ist die Gretchenfrage ob man die Karte wirklich zur Planung benutzen kann. Samstag geht's los .. ich werd euch erzaehlen, inwieweit mein Kurs auch tatsaechlich auf dem singletrail verlauft ;-)


----------



## tintinMUC (25. Juli 2007)

nur um das ganze noch zum Ende zu bringen ... den track, den ich mit Hilfe der Kompass-Karte erstellt hab hat metergenau gepasst (beim Garmin Edge)! Selbst auf Streckenabschnitten, auf denen kein wirklicher Weg zu erkennen war (Platschjochkamm/Kronplatz) hat uns das Ding ohne zu zucken runtergebracht.

ganz ehrlich: ich bin noch nie so entspannt in den Alpen auf einer unbekannten Strecke (wobei ich noch alle meine Leute im Schlepptau hatte) unterwegs gewesen. Unser maximaler "Verfahrer" waren 50m ... und das ohne all das lästige Karte-raus-links-oder-gerade-Karte-rein-neee-doch-nicht-Karte-raus.....

GPS und digitale Karten sind die beste Erfindung seit geschnitten Brot!

hier noch die Tour: http://traube-online.net/tourDB/trip.php?tripID=1 

Gruesse


----------



## KOMPASS Tom (25. Juli 2007)

Hi!
Danke für Dein positives Feedback!
Wir arbeiten an dem Lückenschluss zwischen Gardasee und Südtirol und hoffentlich haben wir 2008 ein passendes Produkt fertig.
Sollten Euch Fehler in Lage, Genauigkeit, Inhalt, etc. bei den Karten von uns auffallen, bitte wenn möglich bei mir melden, damit wir gemeinsam die Produkte verbesern können.
Vielen Dank!
ciao Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herms (25. Juli 2007)

@Tom:
Bis wann werden denn die speziellen MTB-Karten fertig sein? Auf die bin ich doch schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## stuntzi (30. Juli 2007)

hier nur kurz eine weitere meinung zu den nicht-rechteckigen kartengrenzen, ganz abgesehen davon daß bundesländer, kantone, staaten etc völlig unwichtig sind, wenn man am berg steht.

sowas ist völlig(!) unpraktisch fürs übertragen auf gps-devices. woher soll das rasterkartenprogramm auf dem pocketpc wissen, ob es grad das wirklich gelungen kartenbild einer schönen kompass-karte oder nur weiße, nichtssagende pixelwüste darstellt? hier muß man dann immer von hand eingreifen und manuell karten umschalten.

ich hoffe, kompass nimmt von dieser nicht-rechteckigen "unsitte" bald wieder abstand. ist schon witzig... die papierkarten sind alle rechteckig, die digitalen werden seltsamst beschnitten, obwohls grad bei denen für automap-funktionen etc darauf ankommen würde


----------



## chaot (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo ,

jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf zu der Digitalen Karte von Südtirol geben.
Ich hab die seit ca. 4 Wochen.
Und ich muß sagen, das "Nicht rechteckige" Format hat mich auch mehr als enttäuscht.
Vor allem die Ecke südlich von Bozen ist fürs Erstellen von Tracks beinah unbrauchbar.
Da zieht sich ein nur ein paar Kilometer schmaler Streifen an den Ausläufern des Rosengartens und Latemar in Richtung Cavalese, um dann abrupt bei Truden zu enden und genauso schmal wieder Richtung Norden hochzuziehen.
Ein vernünftiges Ausarbeiten von Touren ist in diesem Eck kaum möglich.

Genauso hat mich geärgert, dass ab südlich der Pralongia lediglich weisse Flecken sind. Somit konnten wir z.B. unsere Transalp Etappe von der Pralongia nach Arabba mit Bindelweg nicht ausarbeiten, während links daneben der Sellastock / Pordoi wieder drauf ist.

Auch im Fanesgebiet sind viele Rund-Touren (in Richtung Cortina) nicht ausarbeitbar, da auch hier weisse Stellen sind

Sehr Kundenunfreundlich.


Nichts für ungut

Manfred


----------



## chr. (30. Juli 2007)

Ich habe jetzt eine Tour geplant und was sehe ich, die Tour, die eigentlich so um die 2100 Höhenmeter haben müßte hat laut Kompass plötzlich 67.554 Höhenmeter. Wie komme ich zu solchen Werten?


----------



## Falschabzweiger (30. Juli 2007)

chr. schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt eine Tour geplant und was sehe ich, die Tour, die eigentlich so um die 2100 Höhenmeter haben müßte hat laut Kompass plötzlich 67.554 Höhenmeter. Wie komme ich zu solchen Werten?



Ach, ihr lästigen User. 
Als SW-Entwickler (nein, nicht für Kompass  )würde ich mal sagen: Einfach 2^16 = 65536 abziehen.


----------



## chr. (30. Juli 2007)

Falschabzweiger schrieb:


> Ach, ihr lästigen User.
> Als SW-Entwickler (nein, nicht für Kompass  )würde ich mal sagen: Einfach 2^16 = 65536 abziehen.



Bin selber SW-Entwickler (nein, auch nicht für Kompass) - hab ich schon versucht, aber dann komme ich bei einer Tour von 400hm, die mir das Programm mit 700 ausweist nicht hin...


----------



## Falschabzweiger (30. Juli 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> *Ein so günstig entwickelter* Track-Viewer wie auf der Kompass-CD geliefert, *kann das nicht leisten*. So in der Art wird das jedenfalls auf dem Kompass-



Danke für den Tipp!
"Eine so günstige Software kann das nicht leisten".
Den Spruch muss ich mal bei meinen Kunden antesten...


----------



## tintinMUC (31. Juli 2007)

chaot schrieb:


> ...weisse Flecken ... Sehr Kundenunfreundlich.


Klaro ... ne digitale Weltkarte von der Qualität der bestehenden wäre da schon wesentlich kundenfreundlicher ...aber irgendwann ist halt jede Karte mal zu Ende ... seit froh, dass ihr euch bei der Kompass-Karte darüber ärgert weil sie ansonsten so gut ist, dass das Tourenplanen zur echten Freude wird  

@Tom: einen hätte ich noch (bei aller Begeisterung) ... wenn man bei der track-Berarbeitung mehr als einen Punkt selektieren könnte (z.Bsp. um die selektierten punkte hinterher gesammelt zu löschen), dann wäre das aus meiner Sicht einen grossen Schritt weiter. Zur Zeit muss mann - wenn man aus bestehenden tracks nur teilstücke verwenden möchte - mühsam jeden Punkt einzeln rauslöschen ...

Ansonsten käme mir noch in den Sinn
- Möglichkeit Wegpunkt zusammen mit dem track im GPX-file abzuspeichern
- reverse-Funktionalität, d.h. einen track umdrehen zu können
- join, d.h. geladenen Tracks aneinanderhängen zu können

Sonst noch einer Wünsche?


----------



## Didi123 (31. Juli 2007)

Nicht so viel schönreden!

Die Karte an sich ist ja in Ordnung, aber dass es an vielen Ecken nachzubessern gilt ist aber wohl nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Das ist - wie eben erwähnt - die schwache Funktion des Trackviewers, dann - was mich stört und auch weiter oben bereits erwähnt habe - die Zoomfunktion (viel besser: MagicMaps), außerdem die Handhabung der Tools zum Erstellen der Tracks - sehr umständlich (oder blick' ich's blos ned? Trackpunkte hinzufügen: Mit dem "+"-Tool immer den vorigen Punkt "verschieben"? Wieso nicht einfach dort klicken, wo ich einen zusätzlichen Punkt haben will?) und nicht zuletzt die ultra-unpraktikablen Kartengrenzen... (-> Dolomiten)!!
Klar - irgendwo muss die Karte aufhören, aber wie stuntzi z.B. geschrieben hat, geht das auch wesentlich praxisgerechter.
So ist das Mist! Da zahl ich dann lieber ein paar Euro mehr und hab' was Brauchbares.
Jetzt kann ich nämlich trotzdem anfangen zu scannen und zu kalibrieren, weil mir der südliche Teil der Dolomiten fehlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (31. Juli 2007)

logo muß die karte aufhören, da gibts nichts dagegen einzuwenden. und irgendwer wird dann natürlich immer genau seinen trail vermissen. ich mein ja nur, daß jegliche form der nicht-rechteckigen grenzziehung bei einem digitalen einsatz (und dafür ist eine digital karte ja wohl gedacht) unnötige probleme und unannehmlichkeiten bringt. siehe anhang... ich mein... das ist ja jetzt nicht nur irgendwie schräg abgeschnitten, da wurde wie mit dem messer in der weichen butter rumgesäbelt. was soll bitteschön eine arme kartensoftware mit sowas anfangen?? bitte liebe leute, kehrt zurück zum guten alten rechteck!

was die macken der software angeht, nun, keine ahnung. ernsthafte nutzer werden sowieso ein fremdprodukt einsetzen (zb ttqv, fugawi, oä), das viele/alle auf dem markt befindlichen kartenprodukte unterstützt. nicht daß die programme jetzt das gelbe vom ei wären, aber immerhin... man kann ja kaum ständig die software wechseln, nur weil man auf einer tour mal eine grenze überqueren möchte. drum seh ich die minimal-viewer der einzelnen kartenverlage auch nur als kostenlose dreingabe. kann man benutzen, muß man aber nicht.

um so bedenklicher finde ich die tendenzen, daß manche verlage dazu übergehen, die nutzung ihrer kartendaten in drittsoftware zu erschweren oder zu verbieten. so in der art von... du darfst zwar vielleicht die kartendaten lesen aber die höhendaten nicht, die ortsdatenbank schon gar nicht. und beim nächsten update liest du dann gar nichts mehr. es sollte doch wirklich egal sein, welche software man benutzt. hauptsache die dvd wird verkauft.


----------



## MATTESM (25. August 2007)

nur... wer per bike oder als wanderer unterwegs ist wird  -  wie wir alle  -  vorwiegend pässe fahren. auf der einen seite rauf. auf der anderen seite runter. und wie haben sich grenzen historisch entwickelt? durch kriege und verträge. und wo sind die i.d.regel gezogen worden? auf den gipfeln und pässen, und nicht unten im tal. und daher hören viele touren einfach an einer imagiären grenze auf, die aber für den einsatzzweck völlig irrelevant ist. einfach falsch überlegt, leider. 

nächstes problem: habe auf windows vista umstellen müssen. und damit die karte verloren. die läuft  - obgleich brandneu  -  nicht auf vista wie es scheint. oder gibts eine möglichkeit bzw alternative?? HILFE!!! habe jetzt eine silberne scheibe die überhaupt nichts mehr bringt!

..m..


----------



## KOMPASS Tom (3. September 2007)

Hallo!
Wenn bei uns keine GPS tauglichen Daten vorhanden sind können wir keine Karten über die Grenzen hinaus anbieten, sorry. Das wir aber dara arbeiten habe ich schon bekräftigt.
Zu Vista: bisher verlifen unsere Tests problemlos und deshalb interessieren uns mögliche auftretende Probleme mit Vista besonders (bevor wir die 100%ige Kompatibilität bewerben). Kannst Du mir bitte Details der Fehlermeldungen schicken? Danke.
ciao Tom


----------



## transalbi (3. September 2007)

KOMPASS Tom schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wenn bei uns keine GPS tauglichen Daten vorhanden sind können wir keine Karten über die Grenzen hinaus anbieten, sorry. Das wir aber dara arbeiten habe ich schon bekräftigt.
> 
> ciao Tom



Ich arbeite gerne mit den neuen DigiMaps Südtirol und Tirol von KOMPASS. Das ist ein deutlicher Qualitätssprung nach vorne, was man auch an den neuen Papierkarten sieht. Irgendwann wird der Alpenraum und die Gardaseeregion auch komplett digital verfügbar sein - und dazu ist wohl derzeit nur KOMPASS in der Lage, weil alle anderen nur Stückwerk betreiben.

Gruß

Albi


----------



## rr-igel (4. September 2007)

Schön wäre noch eine Exportmöglichkeit von Kartenausschnitten mit Kalibrierinformation in Datei, wie er bei den Top50 Karten möglich ist (Dort: Selektieren des Kartenausschnittes durch aufziehen eines Rechteckes mit der Maus, im dann erscheinenden Menu "Statische Perspektivische Ansicht" wählen und dann Diskette ="Speichern" selektieren). Dann wären die digitalen Kompasskarten auch bei Handynavigation nicht nur für die Routenplanung sondern wie beim PDA auch für die Kartenansicht wärend der Tour verwendbar.


----------



## tintinMUC (4. September 2007)

wer in der Zwischenzeit bis die Karten komplett und ohne "Schnittkanten" verfuegbar sind noch z.Bsp. den Bindelweg oder andere rausgefallene Wegstuecke mit in seine Tour einplanen will, kann sich das fehlende Stueck ja z.Bsp. bei gps-tour.info runterladen und dann in seinen track einbauen. Das funktioniert ziemlich einfach und gut

Ist zwar nur ne Notloesung aber besser als nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (8. September 2007)

Schon mal jemand auf den "Delgado"-turm (46.4600N 11.6228O) geklettert?


----------



## reiner (8. September 2007)

Die Software macht mir einen äusserst primitiven, unausgereiften Eindruck. Mich nervt z.b.:

Das Programm merkt sich nicht Position und Zoom vom letzten Aufruf. Man muss jedesmal von neuem hineinzoomen.
Habe ein paar Wegepunkte mit Symbol gesetzt. Die Symbole sind auch in der ungezoomten Übersicht in gleicher Größe sichtbar und verdecken den jeweiligen Kartenbereich komplett. Man hat keine Chance sich zwecks hineinzommen zu orientieren.
Hat man zwei Maps (z.b. Tirol und Südtirol), lassen die sich nicht unter einer Programminstanz kombinieren. Man muss beide Applikationen aufrufen und kann nicht von einer Map in die andere navigieren (Die Wegpunktsymbole der jeweils anderen Map sind jedoch unnötigerweise sichtbar).
Man kann keine Ausschnitte drucken, sondern nur den ganzen sichtbaren Bereich.
Man kann nichts exportieren (ins Clipboard).
Drucken auf meinem Schwarz/Weiß Laserdrucker geht nicht.

Servus


----------



## Roberino (30. Dezember 2007)

Noch eins, was leider den Genuss der Software trübt. 

Ich habe die Karte Vinschgau (No. 4052) und wenn ich dort von der Uina Schlucht bis nach Prad auf dem "Regelweg" einen Track erstelle, dann gibt er mir im Höhenprofil doch schlappe 3600 Höhenmeter aus  

Bei ein bischen rumklicken, kann man den Wert sogar noch auf 6999 Höhemeter steigern   Nö, das ist keine ausgereifte Software. Wo gibts nen Update dazu??

Statement dazu KOMPASS Tom??


----------



## Didi123 (30. Dezember 2007)

Roberino schrieb:


> Ich habe die Karte Vinschgau (No. 4052) und wenn ich dort von der Uina Schlucht bis nach Prad auf dem "Regelweg" einen Track erstelle, dann gibt er mir im Höhenprofil doch schlappe 3600 Höhenmeter aus
> 
> Bei ein bischen rumklicken, kann man den Wert sogar noch auf 6999 Höhemeter steigern   Nö, das ist keine ausgereifte Software. Wo gibts nen Update dazu??



Sowas Ähnliches hatte ich mit der Südtirolkarte, da haben mich die angezeigten Höhenmeter auch erst mal vom Sockel gehauen...!


----------



## Roberino (30. Dezember 2007)

So, nun habe ich mir ein Update von KOMPASS.AT geholt und siehe da, jetzt weiß ich warum die Höhenmeter nicht stimmen, weiß aber nicht, woher die beiden "Schluchten" auf der Route kommen???

Verwirrung ist GROSS!!

Und nu??


----------



## Roberino (30. Dezember 2007)

Und nu??

Ich würde sagen: Bedienerfehler. Habs eben behoben. Sorry für die Aufregung!!


----------



## Roberino (29. Januar 2008)

@Kompass Tom

So, nachdem meine oben beschriebenen Fehler auf einen Bedienfehler zurückzuführen waren bzw. sind, habe ich jetzt mit der digitalen Karte von Südtirol das Problem mit den extrem falschen Höhenmeterangaben.

Ich plane ein Strecke wie folgt:

Prad -> Sulden (via Asphalt), dann aufs Madritschjoch hoch und wieder auf direktem Wegen nach Martell und Naturns als Etappenziel.

Das Programm spuckt mir dafür folgende Werte aus:

KM:             65 (ja, vom Gefühl her würde ich sage passt.)
*HM rauf:   4720m (!!)
HM runter:    5190m (!!)*

Das passt nie und nimmer!

Wo liegt das Problem und wie kann man es beheben?? Es ist für die Planung einer Tour recht unbefriedigend 

EDIT:



Rob_68 schrieb:


> Lasst den Track durch GTA durchlaufen und gut ist. Ein so günstig entwickelter Track-Viewer wie auf der Kompass-CD geliefert, kann das nicht leisten. ...



Was ist ein "GTA" und woher bekomme ich den (Link)?

Merci


----------



## Roberino (29. Januar 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Der Kompass-Viewer hat nen Bug bei der HM-Berechnung. Wenn irgendwo keine HM-Angabe in der Karte hinterlegt ist (HM = 0) fängt er wieder von unten an zu zählen. Imo ist die HM-Angabe von Kompass unbrauchbar.


Ein spitzen Bug   ! Ich hoffe die bekommen das in Griff und geben ein Update raus (kostenlos versteht sich), sonst war das die letzte Kompass Karte!

Danke für den Link  . Werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Roberino (29. Januar 2008)

@Rob_68

also, hab die Software GTA nun am laufen. Finde aber an meinen Tracks keinen einzigen Punkt der 0 Hm angibt. Bei einer automatischen Korrektur selbst mit den NASA Daten bleibt die Tour nach wie vor auf diesen Werten hängen:

km 65
Hm auf 4720
Hm ab 5190


----------



## emvau (29. Januar 2008)

also ich bekomme auch mit den nasa-daten aus ttqv heraus keine vernünftigen ergebnisse, (genauso wie mit ttqv). 
das ist zum teil leider auch prinzipbedingt. in steilem gelände spielt die genauigkeit des tracks eine große rolle. ein bisserl danebengeklickt und du hast schnell +-20hm daneben. dabei liegt das für die navigation völlig im rahmen. dieser fehler summiert sich logischerweise. klar mit einer glätten funktion müsste man das auch rausrechnen können, aber 100% sicher sein kann man nie. bei für mich typischen touren und meinem klickverhalten habe ich so ca. 1/3 hm zu viel. das variiert natürlich, aber für piemaldaumen reicht es. 

das heisst freilich nicht, dass ein progammierer da nicht ansetzten könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downgrade (29. Januar 2008)

Ist eben eine echt harte Etappe 

Im Ernst: Die Messung mit Software gibt meist deutlich zu hohe Werte - allerdings nicht gerade um den Faktor 200 % ...
Barometrischer Höhenmesser ist nach Diskussionen im GPS-Forum immer genauer.

Man kann allerdings in TTQV auch händisch Korrekturfaktoren eingeben - nach welchen Kriterien ist allerdings nirgendwo dokumentiert. Ich hatte vor ca. einem Jahr mal im Supportforum nachgefragt, aber auch keine vernünftige Antwort bekommen.

Meine Spekulation zum Thema: Die Kompasskarte liegt irgendwo grottenfalsch neben den Höhendaten: Da, wo die Karte ein Hochtal zeigt, ist laut Höhendaten eine tiefe Schlucht - aber, wie gesagt, nur eine Vermutung ... 50 Meter neben dem Weg kann es schon recht tief hinabgehen ...

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Trekiger (6. September 2008)

Hallo,

muss mal das thema wieder aufwecken.

gibts denn irgendwann weitere digitale karten von kompass, die das gebiet zwischen südtirol / venedig / gardasee abdecken?

weis da jemand was?

gruss
  trekiger


----------



## tintinMUC (8. September 2008)

Trekiger schrieb:


> gibts denn irgendwann weitere digitale karten von kompass, die das gebiet zwischen südtirol / venedig / gardasee abdecken?


 Gute Frage .. wuerde mich auch interessieren - der KompassTom hat letztes Jahr die Veroeffentlichung in AUssicht gestellt .. nur leider ohne Datum. 

@Tom: gibt's da was neues?


----------



## Argiope (17. September 2008)

Hallo,

es gibt frei herunterladbare Karten auf einem Server des italienischen Umweltministeriums. Die sind alt, aber erstaunlicherweise sind die meisten Wege die MTBlerfahren drin!

Für die TTQV Verwender, das sind die ECWP Karten aus der ECWP Datenbank. Die Luftbilder sind halt nur mit TTQV oder GM oder so nutzbar, die Karten kann man direkt als file laden, lokal speichern (Achtung teilweise über 1Gbyte)
Das Geländemodell gibts ja auch bei http://www.viewfinderpanoramas.org/coverage map viewfinderpanoramas_org1.htm.
In Südtirol werden wohl zurzeit mit einem Laserscanner neue DGMs erstellt mit 10cm! Auflösung. 


Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## Wuudi (17. September 2008)

Die meisten Wege ? Meinst du die IGM-Karte ?

Basis sind Militärkarten, der Meraner Teil ist auf dem Stande von 1965 oder so....


----------



## Argiope (17. September 2008)

Stimmt, aber komischerweise habe ich bislang alle Wege dort genauer eingezeichnet gefunden als bei Kompass oder anderen.











Nun rate mal was stimmt....


Eine weitere Quelle sind die 1:10000 Grundkarten (BW TIF). Gibts auch zum Download.

Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## rob68 (17. September 2008)

Habe die gleiche Erfahrung mit den IGM-Karten gemacht: die alten Militärwege sind zum größten Teil drauf, die Karten sind sehr genau.

Nachteil: die Darstellung ist natürlich nicht so komfortabel wie auf den Kompass-Karten.


----------

